# One for the girls.....................



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Once upon a time,in a land far away,
A beautiful,independent,self-assured princess,happened upon a frog as she sat contemplating ecological issues on the shores of an unpolluted pond,in a verdant meadow near her castle.
The frog hopped into the princesses lap and said;elegant lady i was once a handsome prince,until an evil witch cast a spell upon me.One kiss from you however and i will turn back,into the dapper young prince that i am.
Then my sweet,we can marry and set up housekeeping in your castle,with my mother.Where you can prepare my meals,clean my clothes,bear my children and forever feel grateful and happy doing so.
That night as the princess dined sumptuously on a repast of lightly sauteed frog legs seasoned in a white wine and onion sauce,she chuckled and thought to herself;i don't ++++++++ think so.....................


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Hymmi, Brilliant! :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Yes very good Hymmi, men should not mess with women it seem's. :lol: 


A man staggers into the casualty department with concussion, multiple
bruises, two black eyes and a five iron wrapped
tightly around his throat.

Naturally, the doctor asks him what happened.

"Well, it was like this," said the man. "I was having a quiet round of
golf with my wife, Rebecca, when at a difficult hole, we both 
sliced our balls into a field of cows. We went to look for
them, and while I was rooting around I noticed one of the 
cows had something white at its rear end. I walked over and
lifted up the tail, and sure enough, there was a golf ball with 
my wife's monogram on it-stuck right in the middle of the
cow's a*se.

That's when I made my big mistake."

"What did you do?" asks the doctor.

"Well, I lifted the cow's tail and yelled to my wife, 'Hey, this looks like
yours!'.

I don't remember much after that."

MHS....Rob


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

Very enjoyable. Thanks

"Take care out there"


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

BBQ, a real man's cooking... 

It's the only type of cooking a real man will do. When a man 
volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into 
motion: 

(1) The woman buys the food. 

(2) The woman makes the salad, vegetables, and dessert. 

(3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the grill-beer in hand. 

Here comes the important part. 

(4) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL. 

More routine.... 

(5) The woman goes inside the home to organize the plates and cutlery. 

(6) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is 
burning. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer while he 
deals with the situation. 

Important again . 

(7) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN. 

More routine..... 

( The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces, and brings them to the table. 

(9) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes. 

And most of all. 

(10) Everyone PRAISES the man and THANKS him for his cooking efforts. 

(11) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed "her night off." And, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women............


----------

